# Neolamprologus multifasciatus tankmates



## Frigid Blue (Feb 12, 2011)

Right now I have a 10 gallon tank that I am using as a growout tank for my fry. To add some variety, I put 2 0.5" N. multifasciatus in there with some shells. Today I noticed that the two seem to be quite aggressive towards the fry in the tank, chasing them away from their favorite shells.

Will this tank be a safe environment for C. frontosa fry and O. lithobates fry that were just released last week?

Also, If I were to put in some BN plecos, would they interrupt the multies' breeding attempts? Has anyone bred BN plecos and N. multis together successfully in a 24" tank before?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Any fry put in with multies will become snacks until the fry are quick enough to escape or too big to fit in the multi's mouth.

BNPs would be fine- they shouldn't interrupt the multi breeding, but the baby plecos make good snacks for most fish... I don't think they'd survive.


----------



## Frigid Blue (Feb 12, 2011)

Would 0.5" fry be ok with 1" multies? Once the multies start breeding, will their aggression be too much for the fry?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

If you pile the shells for the multis all the way to one side of the tank, the other fish will have the rest of it to themselves. Add a small rock or 2 to break the line of sight from the shell bed to the opposite end of the tank as well. My multis never move further than a few inches from their shell pile, especially when there are fry to guard, and then only when it's feeding time. I would think the fry that are 1/2" would be safe from being eaten even if the multis are a bit bigger - they have pretty small mouths. They will just chase them away from their shells, then go right back to their posts to stand guard.


----------



## Frigid Blue (Feb 12, 2011)

How large can I let their tankmates grow before separating them? The person I am buying from is only willing to sell them as a group, so I may consider putting some in my 6' Malawi growout tank, where there are fish ranging from 2"-4" (the largest fish are 3 Copadichromis borleyi, who are more docile and passive than some of my 0.5" fry). Will the adult 1" shellies be ok with the more active tankmates? They will only be in there temporarily.

If not, I guess I will have to put them into the overcrowded 10 gallon until I can move them to another tank by themselves in a week or two.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Multis are tough and will aggressively defend their shells, but I would be concerned putting them in with fish that may not be intimidated by them, or worse, think of them as prey. I think they would do better in a tank full of fish that are smaller than them, rather than with larger tankmates that may be a bit too interested in them. But, you know your fish best, so you'll have to make a judgement call here.


----------

